# Counter Point



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jan 6, 2007)

I have been training under Zach Whitson coming up on 2 years now and I must say that his ability to take the standard techniques and make them work under sparring conditions is simply incredible.  I was very impressed with him from the begining but every time I go to TN to train I come back more amazed then before (and sore but that is because kevin doesn't get beat on.  They say it is because I am the young guy but I call bs on that hahaha.) He is so non technique line and all about application application application.  Has anyone else had a chance to get on the matt with him and spar with him?  He is so versed in EPAK, Kali/Escrima and every dam thing else it is just incredible.  

What he is doing with Counter Point is simply incredible and so much more then the DVD that he put out.


----------



## rockky (Mar 19, 2007)

how do i get more info regarding applying techniques to sparring?


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Mar 19, 2007)

That is easy.  Go get on the mat with Zach Whitson.  I will be having him down here to Atlanta on the 31st for a small 6-8 hour seminar.  However, I would recommed you contact him and speak with him directly.  www.zachwhitson.com


----------



## gixxershane (Mar 19, 2007)

the only thing i can do at the moment is to attend every seminar that he puts on in the north east area of the usa..

i plan to attend the seminar in philly cuz i have family down there... if i could train with him more often i would but it is kinda a comute from Rhode Island :lol:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Mar 26, 2007)

In addition to Professor Whitson's Atlanta date; he will also be in Pittsburgh April 6th through April 8th.

For more information, please e-mail me at True2Kenpo@aol.com


----------

